# I think I'll just give up now....



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thread says it all. :/


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What went wrong? Please don't give up!!! You are the breeder that inspired me to try and spawn mine!


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

chin up, i was able to fight breast cancer at the age of 24 and 25, i won the battle (hopefully) so there is your inspiration to not give up, there is nothing worth giving up on


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> What went wrong? Please don't give up!!! You are the breeder that inspired me to try and spawn mine!


 Saiprus ate his eggs..each time I get a spawn this happens. It's quite frustrating.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry. But DON'T give up!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Don't give up. Everything takes time.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

NO don't give up. Like your signature says research until your brain hurts!!! I bet you could find a good solution.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would take the male out right after spawning. Would that work or does he absolutely need to be in there for a few days?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm maybe I could try having the female raise the fry.....

Ya he needs to be in there.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't give up D: Everyone has their failures, but eventually you'll make it. You're only 13, and doing something most people in their twenties wouldn't even try! Just keep trying, and eventually everything will fall into place.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

It's not you, honestly!! It's probably just the nature of your male. Never give up on what you know you're good at, V!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Saiprus ate his eggs..each time I get a spawn this happens. It's quite frustrating.


 hiya, I bred my crowntail and he ate his eggs the first two times. After that I decided to try something diffrent. After spawning and he got his eggs situated I started feeding him a few bloodworms twice daily and he did not eat the eggs at all. I myself think they get very hungry, I know I would. I just put the worms on the other side of the bubble nest and he would eat real fast and hurry back to the nest. He never ate the eggs or the fry. Try that maybe it will help. :-D


----------

